# An Update on the Boys!!



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!! It's been ages since I've last posted, I think it was early summer! I've started my senior year of high school and life is just plain hectic! I have been missing hearing from all my goatie-friends about the goings on in the goat-world  Melino and Pace have been very well and have been getting frisky with the autumn weather, and they demanded that I post some pictures of them so everybody could see how handsome they are hehe.

Well without further ado, here they are!

Pace:










Melino:










I let them out of the pen to romp around for a while, and melino got right down to business










he discovered that milkweed does not taste very nice....










Pace liked the plants he sampled (though his expression doesn't show it....)










Feeling a little blue....



















Only some good ol' roughhousing will cheer them up!










Then it's time to go back into he pen. That doesn't stop them from playing however!!!










sorry, I didn't realize I had so many pics, more to come...


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

ahhh i'm also sorry about the size.... I didn't realize they would be so big!

Little Pace body-slams Melino










then melino asserts himself and has Pace on the run










Pace will not be deterred, though, and comes back for more!










Finally they settle down and come over to get some attention










Oh, a little to the left... that's it!










A scratch on the nose...










Hey, Pace, what do you think you're doing?!










I like how the lens distorted his ear in this one....










Finally melino sits down to itch his foot


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pace and melino are so handsome :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe the boys are so cute as ever! Love how frisky they always are :thumb: 

LOVE LOVE pictures so never apologize for the number of them 

SR year huh? thats real cool. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Emily!!!! Glad to see you again :hug: 

Happy to see that your boys are still as handsome and loveable as they always are  


Glad to hear that you are doing well, have fun in school!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We LOVE pictures and your boys are gorgeous!!! I loved the pics. They look so happy and healthy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah they look very happy!  Just be careful with the milkweed. It's is poisonous, but I think Melino knows that now, he he he.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What nice pictures and beautiful property, nice and green.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very handsome!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty Boys!!!  Great pics!! :greengrin:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone :greengrin: It's good to hear from you all again! The boys say thanks as well hehe. They are a little down in the dumps today because it is raining, but we have been spoiled with gorgeous weather for a while, so I suppose we are due. I'll have to post more pics as fall progresses, as it is almost pumpkin season, and we all know how much fun goats can have with pumpkins!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome! They are ao beautiful. 

On a side note, could you send me some of that milkweed? I'd actually like to grow some to attract butterflies to my garden.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

We can never get enough pictures can we!!!! Love them! Enjoyed watching A Day in the Life of a Loved Goat. Thank you for sharing!!!!! They are very beautiful.


----------

